# Suggestions on Leather Boots for Chicago Winters?



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello all! 

I'll be moving to Chicago next month to start schooling. I'm in a fairly urban area but have a 10-15 minute outdoor walk to get to classes. I wanted a pair of boots that I can wear around campus for the next four years. I've thought about Bean boots and the like, and while that is the most practical option, I love leather shoes. My daily shoes are a pair of dark brown plain toe brogues. I'd like a pair of shoes that I can wear casually around the dorms, to class, and to semi-formal affairs with a shirt and tie. Essentially a go-to shoe in winter. Kind of a penny-loafer for winter. 

What I'm looking for:


Under $350, I can dip into summer work money, but only if it's an extremely rare deal.
A dark brown color (my watch strap, belts, wallets are all a dark rich mahogany color, I'd love to match my boots too)
Waterproof!!!
Warm but not outdoor camping levels of insulation. I'll probably wear thick socks underneath but all of my classrooms/dorm halls are heated so I don't want to be sweating while in class.
I'm a sucker for white/off-white wedge soles. If I can't find one that works, a natural color tan sole would be okay too.
Shoes that age well


I found a few that I really liked the looks of:

OakStreet: , and This (Both of these soles look perfect to me, wouldn't be disappointed with either)
Wolverine 1000 Mile (This is my most likely choice as of now; on Amazon  they're listed a lot lower; any thoughts? I'll wait a week or so to see if someone talks me out of it)

Unfortunately, I don't know how well any of these will hold up in winter, how they'll age, or if they're worth the money. And a few are out of my price range as well, but I hope these are enough to give you guys an idea of what I'm looking for.

Once again, thank you guys! I really appreciate any advice/brands you can offer.

Best wishes,
S.

*tl;dr?* Undergrad male looking for a good value $300 brown leather boots that'll rough an urban winter for a couple years.

Side Notes: I did a search and looked through the relevant threads to find the suggestions that I linked above, but if I missed a thread similar to mine, do let me know! 
Many other threads suggested a cover up or a change of shoes. Id prefer to carry as little as possible to class, so for practicality reasons I'm stay away from that option.
Also, would the gentleman in the Fashion Forum know any other brands? Should I link it in one of their threads? Thanks!

As Flanderian kindly pointed out, the white soles will fade and get muddy over time, however, I'm still okay with that and would prefer the white soles! (Thanks for the suggestion though my friend!)


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I like the look of the Loake boot, but keep in mind that after a couple of wearing that white sole wouldn't be.

A possible alternative could be the Cheltenham by Sanders -









It has a serious Commando rubber sole that will handle any weather. But realize, that as with the Loake boot, the uppers aren't waterproof. But either would do for general purpose wear that didn't involve continually wading through slush.

They're about $300, ex-VAT, not including shipping.

https://www.sanders-uk.com/shop/product/cheltenham-8317t

Edit: A couple of worthwhile points of comparison: The Loake sole is Ethylene vinyl acetate, which is typically pretty soft, and will not yield extended use. The Commando sole will. But the Loake shoe has calf uppers, which are likely a bit softer and more luxurious than the Sander's boot which doesn't specify calf and is likely top grain cowhide.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Flanderian said:


> I like the look of the Loake boot, but keep in mind that after a couple of wearing that white sole wouldn't be.
> 
> A possible alternative could be the Cheltenham by Sanders -
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion! I just don't like the look of brown shoes with black soles, but those do seem very practical over the softer soles. I'll keep them in mind! On a semi-related note, does anyone know how much it would cost/the feasibility of resoling a shoe like the Loake or Wolverine Emerson?

Thanks!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm going to give you a slightly different answer than you're probably looking for. I am the product of an upper midwest urban university. About 20 years ago I did what you are about to do. A lot of walking in really crappy weather. Day after day, snow, rain, slush, salty streets. Repeat, repeat, repeat. The fact of the matter is that whatever you buy is going to get beat to hell, not just as a result of the weather but as a result of living a typical undergraduate lifestyle. I seriously doubt you are going to be diligent enough to keep them cleaned and free of schmutz after every wearing, that you'll let them properly dry, or that you'll be using cedar trees. If you get boots that truly last four years of this, I'll buy you a drink at graduation.

So, counter to the ethos of this site, I'd recommend ditching the high budget and aspirations and going with something very utilitarian but that you don't mind only lasting a short time. If you like the idea of $300 boots, get used to the idea of a series of $300 boots to get you through college. I'd rather buy 2 pairs of $100 ones than 2 pairs of $300 ones and save the difference for what really matters in college.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

HalfLegend said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I just don't like the look of brown shoes with black soles, but those do seem very practical over the softer soles. I'll keep them in mind! On a semi-related note, does anyone know how much it would cost/the feasibility of resoling a shoe like the Loake or Wolverine Emerson?
> 
> Thanks!


We all like what we like, but FWIW, these English commando soles are very dark brown rather than black. While I don't have these boots, I do have other footwear with this sole, and checked to make sure my recollection was correct.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

CMDC said:


> I'm going to give you a slightly different answer than you're probably looking for. I am the product of an upper midwest urban university. About 20 years ago I did what you are about to do. A lot of walking in really crappy weather. Day after day, snow, rain, slush, salty streets. Repeat, repeat, repeat. The fact of the matter is that whatever you buy is going to get beat to hell, not just as a result of the weather but as a result of living a typical undergraduate lifestyle. I seriously doubt you are going to be diligent enough to keep them cleaned and free of schmutz after every wearing, that you'll let them properly dry, or that you'll be using cedar trees. If you get boots that truly last four years of this, I'll buy you a drink at graduation.
> 
> So, counter to the ethos of this site, I'd recommend ditching the high budget and aspirations and going with something very utilitarian but that you don't mind only lasting a short time. If you like the idea of $300 boots, get used to the idea of a series of $300 boots to get you through college. I'd rather buy 2 pairs of $100 ones than 2 pairs of $300 ones and save the difference for what really matters in college.


:thumbs-up: :thumbs-up: :thumbs-up:

Can't beat these with a stick!







https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/311...oots-6&attrValue_0=Tan/Brown&productId=197697

Thrash away!


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

CMDC said:


> I'm going to give you a slightly different answer than you're probably looking for. I am the product of an upper midwest urban university. About 20 years ago I did what you are about to do. A lot of walking in really crappy weather. Day after day, snow, rain, slush, salty streets. Repeat, repeat, repeat. The fact of the matter is that whatever you buy is going to get beat to hell, not just as a result of the weather but as a result of living a typical undergraduate lifestyle. I seriously doubt you are going to be diligent enough to keep them cleaned and free of schmutz after every wearing, that you'll let them properly dry, or that you'll be using cedar trees. If you get boots that truly last four years of this, I'll buy you a drink at graduation.
> 
> So, counter to the ethos of this site, I'd recommend ditching the high budget and aspirations and going with something very utilitarian but that you don't mind only lasting a short time. If you like the idea of $300 boots, get used to the idea of a series of $300 boots to get you through college. I'd rather buy 2 pairs of $100 ones than 2 pairs of $300 ones and save the difference for what really matters in college.





Flanderian said:


> :thumbs-up: :thumbs-up: :thumbs-up:
> 
> Can't beat these with a stick!
> 
> ...


I have to agree with both these gents on their suggestions. You can get good looking boots that will perform very well in the winter muck (and the frat house basement muck) for much less than $300 and you won't have to baby them. Though the Loakes and Flanderian's Sanders suggestions are nice shoes (not a fan of the blown rubber sole on the Loakes, though) I think more of a workboot aesthetic would be appropriate for a wedge sole. And do look into other options for the sole color, even if you stick with the wedge. The white soles will turn the color of whatever you step in most.

Look into options from Thorogood like these:


































Also, check out Chippewa's new for the fall "Original" and "Reserve Collections." Lots of new options and Chippewa prices are typically among the best for Made in USA boots.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Welcome to Chicago!

I've worked in the Loop since 1987 and on the sloppiest days, Bean boots are the best bet. The City uses ~10 giga-tons of salt during the snowy season (November through late March) After a big snow, many sidewalks are impassable and the street corners sit in 3-5 inches of black slurpee-like muck, your shoes will take a beating. 

Red-Wing makes some nice boots, perhaps something from their Heritage line would catch your eye. Brooks Shoe Service could dye the uppers if needed. I also recommend Vasque Sundowners.


----------



## Blessings (Nov 6, 2011)

I would recommend either Chippewa

https://www.zappos.com/chippewa-american-handcrafted-gq-apache-lacer-boot-brown?zfcTest=fcl:3

https://www.zappos.com/chippewa-6-plain-toe-wedge-tan-renegade?zfcTest=fcl:3

or you could wait for Allen Edmonds sales - I got a pair of AE Eagle Creek boots similar to the ones you posted for 160 bucks last January.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Blessings said:


> I would recommend either Chippewa
> 
> https://www.zappos.com/chippewa-american-handcrafted-gq-apache-lacer-boot-brown?zfcTest=fcl:3
> 
> ...


The Apache Lacers are my number one, go-to, do-everything boot. I was about to recommend them but the OP said he wanted wedge soles. Those plain toe wedges are beautiful and now they're on my list!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

I wear my Bean boots, my unstylish Wolverine work boots, or a pair of lug-soled nubuck chelseas (ten bucks from Target) when it's nasty out. I'm thinking of picking up these. They have leather soles, but my campus is salted with a fury that only a phobia of lawsuits can inspire. Even as an undergrad, I take pretty good care of my shoes, so I figure the uppers will last through two sets of soles.
www.landsend.com/products/mens-fulton-chelsea-boots/id_228833


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

CMDC said exactly what I was thinking. I have a pair of Red Wing Irish Setter boots that I dearly love. I would beat my wife and my dog with a baseball bat before I wore them as regular fare during a Chicago winter. You need Bean boots and a pair of Sorels for when the weather gets completely ridiculous, and it will.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

CMDC said:


> I'm going to give you a slightly different answer than you're probably looking for. I am the product of an upper midwest urban university. About 20 years ago I did what you are about to do. A lot of walking in really crappy weather. Day after day, snow, rain, slush, salty streets. Repeat, repeat, repeat. The fact of the matter is that whatever you buy is going to get beat to hell, not just as a result of the weather but as a result of living a typical undergraduate lifestyle. I seriously doubt you are going to be diligent enough to keep them cleaned and free of schmutz after every wearing, that you'll let them properly dry, or that you'll be using cedar trees. If you get boots that truly last four years of this, I'll buy you a drink at graduation.
> 
> So, counter to the ethos of this site, I'd recommend ditching the high budget and aspirations and going with something very utilitarian but that you don't mind only lasting a short time. If you like the idea of $300 boots, get used to the idea of a series of $300 boots to get you through college. I'd rather buy 2 pairs of $100 ones than 2 pairs of $300 ones and save the difference for what really matters in college.


This has honestly been in the back of my mind for a while now, I think I just needed someone to come out and say it! So thank you CM and 32! With that in mind, I've narrowed down my search a bit with everyone's advice in mind. I loved the Thorogoods and Chippewas (this is why I came to you guys, I would've never found these on my own).

I narrowed it down to the following pairs:
https://www.amazon.com/Thorogood-81...=sr_1_3?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1377612829&sr=1-3 (I wanted as dark brown as possible, does anyone know if Tobacco or Brown is darker? I can't tell on my monitor).
https://www.amazon.com/Thorogood-Am...-Gladiator/dp/B000I7DZSY/ref=brand_ltst_shs_i (apart from the design/colors, is there a major difference between this pair and the link above? I see a lot of technical jargon but can't tell which one is better. Any suggestions as to which would be more suitable for my needs?)

and finally: https://www.zappos.com/chippewa-6-plain-toe-wedge-tan-renegade?zfcTest=fcl:0 There seems to be about an $80 difference between these and the Thorogoods but many people here speak highly of this brand. Can anyone speak as to the value of these shoes over the Thorogoods, are these worth the extra money or would I best served with one of the above two options?) Also, same question for these Red Wings: https://www.zappos.com/red-wing-her...her?zlfid=191&ref=pd_sims_sdp_1&zfcTest=fcl:0

Thanks again guys, I really appreciate all this help! And thanks ASE for the welcome to the Windy City!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

The mention of Chippewas led me to these, which I may pick up for myself...

https://www.zappos.com/chippewa-6-tan-renegade-moc-toe-wedge-tan?zfcTest=fcl:3

I think the moc stitching would really work well and make them less "work boot" looking. Great w/jeans, khakis, etc.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

CMDC said:


> The mention of Chippewas led me to these, which I may pick up for myself...
> 
> https://www.zappos.com/chippewa-6-tan-renegade-moc-toe-wedge-tan?zfcTest=fcl:3
> 
> I think the moc stitching would really work well and make them less "work boot" looking. Great w/jeans, khakis, etc.


Shoot, okay, add this one to the list. So I've now narrowed it down to those four plus this one. And +1 on the moc stitch point. I think I'll go for that unless someone can talk me into the other one from a utility stand point.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

My go-to winter boot for the last few years: - AE Bayfields:


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Half, the Chippewa models you like are all exclusive to Zappos and part of their new collaborations with certain retailers for their "Original" and "Reserve" lines. They have nicer leathers and hardware but are more on the fashion end of the spectrum than full-on workboot (mostly due to lack of lace hooks). That's why they're more expensive. If the price is justified for you, they would make great boots for winter as long as they're properly seem sealed and waterproofed (they DO have half-gusseted tongues for keeping stuff out).

Regarding the Thorogood boots, if you want the white wedge sole and as dark a brown as possible, get them here in "Dirty Brown" (second boot pictured in my post above).
If you're ok with the black wedge, they come even darker in "Black Walnut" (third boot in my post) available . If you really wanted to, you could get them resoled in white.

As for the difference between the two Thorogoods you linked, the only one I can see is the plain toe vs moc-toe. The only benefit of one over the other would be the better water resistance of the plain toe (no holes) but either can do the job.

The last link didn't load for me.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

CMDC said:


> The mention of Chippewas led me to these, which I may pick up for myself...
> 
> https://www.zappos.com/chippewa-6-tan-renegade-moc-toe-wedge-tan?zfcTest=fcl:3
> 
> I think the moc stitching would really work well and make them less "work boot" looking. Great w/jeans, khakis, etc.


Those are nice. The rolled collar and eyelets to the top give it a more refined look than the Thorogoods. Price is good, too.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh oh. I think I've been here too long. I think the Bean boots look much nicer then all of the RW style work boots. I seem to be becoming an East Coaster.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Half, the Chippewa models you like are all exclusive to Zappos and part of their new collaborations with certain retailers for their "Original" and "Reserve" lines. They have nicer leathers and hardware but are more on the fashion end of the spectrum than full-on workboot (mostly due to lack of lace hooks). That's why they're more expensive. If the price is justified for you, they would make great boots for winter as long as they're properly seem sealed and waterproofed (they DO have half-gusseted tongues for keeping stuff out).
> 
> Regarding the Thorogood boots, if you want the white wedge sole and as dark a brown as possible, get them here in "Dirty Brown" (second boot pictured in my post above).
> If you're ok with the black wedge, they come even darker in "Black Walnut" (third boot in my post) available . If you really wanted to, you could get them resoled in white.
> ...


Thank you so much for the heads up on this site! I didn't even know it existed and they have a lot more shoes in stock than Amazon's limited supply. I did some googling and apparently https://www.midwestboots.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Product_Code=TH814-4200&Category_Code= with the fiberglass shank is better. Also, the moctoe is just an aesthetic stitch and its just one piece of leather, same as the plain toe! So that seems to work perfect, I get the stylish looks of the moc toe without the seam worries and holes. I think I'll wait a few days but this shoe is at the top of my list.

And CMDC, I love the Chippewa Tan Rangers, but the aesthetics of it arent THAT much better than the above Thorogood to offset its increased practicality. (You guys have really changed my mindset, cheap and practical >>> stylish... so unfortunately, those gorgeous $350 AE Boots will have to be a graduation present :tongue2

**In case anyone else is as clueless as I am, these sites helped a bit with the more technical work-wear oriented sites. , https://www.foxcreekleather.com/popups/chippewa_glossary.html

*Another edit/thought: The fiberglass shank seems necessary for heavy duty work (hiking, construction sites, etc.) and may weigh down the shoe. The Thoro features cotton lining vs. leather lining in the Chipp. Which would be better? Cotton would wick away sweat, but leather would be warmer? Am I right in these assumptions? I've never really worn any boots other than my Clarks DB.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

For moc-toes (what we used to call "birdhunters"), have you looked at LLBean and Cabelas for Gore-Tex hunting boots? Some very good prices, and these are well known rugged boots.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

phyrpowr said:


> For moc-toes (what we used to call "birdhunters"), have you looked at LLBean and Cabelas for Gore-Tex hunting boots? Some very good prices, and these are well known rugged boots.


I did actually, but thanks for the suggestions! I knocked them off my list because the leather didn't seem as nice and the soles weren't white. I really am a sucker for the white (though yes, eventually brown) soles! I'll keep them in mind if neither of these two work out!


----------



## bellemastiff (Aug 17, 2011)

I second the AE Bayfield pick -- great boot. I just picked up the AE Long Branch -- even more "winter friendly" (I am in chicago too, and I walk a lot in winter)
https://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF6021_1_40000000001_-1

Can't go wrong with Bean boots or Chippewas either (Though I like the latter mainly for their roper/cowboy boots)


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I have lived in the Chicago area my entire life. I would have to agree with others who have suggested that due to snow, slush, ice, an abundance of road salt, etc., you really are going to have a hard time finding a pair of nice, dressier leather boots that you can wear through the entire winter. You are much better off with two (or more) moderately-priced pairs -- LL Bean boots or other rubber boots for the really nasty days, and a pair of nicer leather boots that you can wear the rest of the time. Just my 2 cents. I wore dress shoes with rubber overshoes (or "galoshes") for many years while working in the Loop, but I still ruined several pairs of nice shoes because of the salt. With nicer leather dress shoes/boots, salt is the real killer, IMO.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

HalfLegend said:


> Thank you so much for the heads up on this site! I didn't even know it existed and they have a lot more shoes in stock than Amazon's limited supply. I did some googling and apparently https://www.midwestboots.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Product_Code=TH814-4200&Category_Code= with the fiberglass shank is better. Also, the moctoe is just an aesthetic stitch and its just one piece of leather, same as the plain toe! So that seems to work perfect, I get the stylish looks of the moc toe without the seam worries and holes. I think I'll wait a few days but this shoe is at the top of my list.


Yes, the moc-toe is decorative in the sense that it's still a Goodyear welted shoe and not a moc-constructed shoe but the holes that the decorative stitch passes through are real! Like I said, it's a non-issue in most cases, but if you plan to trudge through the ankle-deep stuff, make sure to sno-seal the toe very well. Also, for the standard 6" moc-toe boot, order from here and enter code LDYS42XD for an additional 30% off.



HalfLegend said:


> The fiberglass shank seems necessary for heavy duty work (hiking, construction sites, etc.) and may weigh down the shoe. The Thoro features cotton lining vs. leather lining in the Chipp. Which would be better? Cotton would wick away sweat, but leather would be warmer? Am I right in these assumptions? I've never really worn any boots other than my Clarks DB.


A fiberglass shank is pretty light. You won't know it's there until you need it. I wouldn't worry about it.

The Thoro's are unlined except at the vamp. The Chipps look like they're pigskin lined. Lined boots tend to have more structure and keep it as they break in, whereas an unlined boot will tend to more readily take the shape of your foot at the expense of some rigidity. I don't think it's a big deal on a 6" boot. Unlined boots will breathe better in warm weather, as well.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Yes, the moc-toe is decorative in the sense that it's still a Goodyear welted shoe and not a moc-constructed shoe but the holes that the decorative stitch passes through are real! Like I said, it's a non-issue in most cases, but if you plan to trudge through the ankle-deep stuff, make sure to sno-seal the toe very well. Also, for the standard 6" moc-toe boot, order from here and enter code LDYS42XD for an additional 30% off.


With the 30% off, I think my decision is made as to the Chipp vs. Thoro! I can't thank you enough for that code! And good advice on the decorative stick, is the Penguin Sno Seal on Amazon good enough for boots like these? Thanks! 
Can anyone speak to the sizing on these? Should I just half size up?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

HalfLegend said:


> With the 30% off, I think my decision is made as to the Chipp vs. Thoro! I can't thank you enough for that code! And good advice on the decorative stick, is the Penguin Sno Seal on Amazon good enough for boots like these? Thanks!


You want to pick up Welt-Seal:

and Sno-Seal:

Of course, once you get your boots, you can ask about breaking them in and sealing them and you'll get a million different methods to chose from.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

hardline_42 said:


> Of course, once you get your boots, you can ask about breaking them in and sealing them and you'll get a million different methods to chose from.


Oh goodness, I'll search through the threads and ask. I won't actually be wearing them for a few months so I've got time. Thank you!


----------



## London380sl (Apr 17, 2009)

Both are good boots but I'd go with the Chippa boots. Cotton may be good for wicking but its a poor insulator. Your feet will be damper and colder in the Midwest boot though I doubt it gets that cold in Chicago to make that much of a difference. 

The key thing is to make sure they are waterproof. Buy a tin of Dubbin or mink oil ( I prefer Dubbin). Turn on your oven and preheat to 180 degrees. Turn off the oven and stick the boots in for 15 mins to warm them up. Take the boots out, remove the laces and smear on the Dubbin or mink oil. Return boots to the turned off oven and leave for an hour or so. The heat will allows the dubbin\mink oil to penetrate the leather. Treated boots will eliminate or reduce salt water penetration into the leather. And salt is a killer for leather. I had a pair of boats that I wore every winter in Montreal for 15 years ( and they have really messy winters there) and the only reason I got rid of the boots was that the soles of the boots were worn out and the side zipper was getting a little loose. The leather was still in great shape.

An alternative way, and possibly safer way, of doing the above is, on a warm sunny day, dubbin the boots, seal them in a clear plastic bag, and place them in the sun for the day. It will have the same effect. The key is heating the leather to allow it to absorb the waterproofing.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

If you want to save a few dollars, here is another option. I do not know who they are made by or even if they are made in the US, but I bought them a number of years ago and they do the job quite well. They are not as good looking, but you save one third on the price.

https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...-work-boots-with-wedge-sole.html#.UhzahhuTguc


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

The bean boots were actually spot on. I'll second that. I'd pay a bit more attention to the only two Chicagoans who have posted as well. You see more and more guys in Hunter boots as well. If you get leather, make sure you treat and maintain.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Eric W S said:


> The bean boots were actually spot on...


Agreed. But the OP specifically said he didn't want them. It can take a while to warm up to those beauties!


----------



## NotoriousMarquis (Mar 8, 2011)

CMDC said:


> I'm going to give you a slightly different answer than you're probably looking for. I am the product of an upper midwest urban university. About 20 years ago I did what you are about to do. A lot of walking in really crappy weather. Day after day, snow, rain, slush, salty streets. Repeat, repeat, repeat. The fact of the matter is that whatever you buy is going to get beat to hell, not just as a result of the weather but as a result of living a typical undergraduate lifestyle. I seriously doubt you are going to be diligent enough to keep them cleaned and free of schmutz after every wearing, that you'll let them properly dry, or that you'll be using cedar trees. If you get boots that truly last four years of this, I'll buy you a drink at graduation.
> 
> So, counter to the ethos of this site, I'd recommend ditching the high budget and aspirations and going with something very utilitarian but that you don't mind only lasting a short time. If you like the idea of $300 boots, get used to the idea of a series of $300 boots to get you through college. I'd rather buy 2 pairs of $100 ones than 2 pairs of $300 ones and save the difference for what really matters in college.


I had the same pair of Timberlands for winter wear all through college! And I went to school in Chicago


----------

